# Tasty Toobs



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

Im a big fan of tasty toobs.... well i was anyway, until the chip nazis took them off the shelves anyway! 
Do you think we should have tasty toobs back???
I need to hear everyones opinion on this subject!
Its something thats very close to my heart, not to mention my stomach!!! 
Maybe we could start a petition or something...lol
come on people, get behind me, and give it to the man!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

i have a confession, i have never eaten a tasty toob
I do however think they need to bring back those apple chips YUM


----------



## kelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Sadly, someone has already beat you to the petition idea..
http://www.gopetition.com/online/6581.html


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 6, 2007)

They've been on the shelves the last 6 months!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 6, 2007)

i want muncharoes back!!!!


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Sadly, someone has already beat you to the petition idea..
> http://www.gopetition.com/online/6581.html


 
a tasty toob petition??? couldnt be bothered clicking on it..lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 6, 2007)

i want Dorito's 3D's back!!!! and tasty toobs were awesome..... i'm goin on a mission up here at woolies to see if they have any


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 6, 2007)

What about Cheetoes? I still like the Tomato Sauce flavoured French Fry chips. I'm still that much of a big kid that if i buy myself an ice cream i still go the Bubble-O Bill i use to have when i was 5 years old.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 6, 2007)

Tasty Toobs, blue packet TOOBS burgery tangy flavoured things????? There everywhere in Sydney. 

Simone.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

dorito 3d's... i honestly wasnt a fan hey.... but ill back u up anyway...yay


----------



## nickamon (Jun 6, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> They've been on the shelves the last 6 months!!!!!!!!!


 
I can confirm this. 

I've never tried Toobs (not a chip fan), so I don't know what I'm missing.

On that note, I wish Nestle would bring back their strawberry chocolate. That was tasty.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

trust me... your missing a flavour sensation! taste bud tingling goodness in a bite sized treat! lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

i must try them


----------



## kelly (Jun 6, 2007)

I think you should all start buying Vege Chips, they're fantasticly good for you


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

yeh... but healthy food taste crappy!


----------



## snakecharma (Jun 6, 2007)

yes they are back all over victoria as well 

but only seem to find the smaller size packs not the big ones they used to sell

and cheetoes aint never gone away they my favo chippo well now cheetos are back its a toss up lol

cheerz


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 6, 2007)

nickamon said:


> On that note, I wish Nestle would bring back their strawberry chocolate. That was tasty.



Hell yeah! Giddy Up!!!!

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 6, 2007)

Wasn't there a post on something similar a few months back.. no wait, that was an ice cream of some sort... you know what i miss in this country?

It's chocolate fish (or as we say in our native tongue choclate fush).

I also miss taties - which i guess are somewhat similar to toobs but you cook em yourself. Look em up on the net!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 6, 2007)

we have toobs in the chip machine,...mmmm,..toobs,.....


----------



## Magpie (Jun 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Wasn't there a post on something similar a few months back.. no wait, that was an ice cream of some sort... you know what i miss in this country?
> 
> It's chocolate fish (or as we say in our native tongue choclate fush).
> 
> I also miss taties - which i guess are somewhat similar to toobs but you cook em yourself. Look em up on the net!


 
No, there was a big thread about Toobz too.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

damn you chris!!! sooo lucky, need to steal me one of your chip machines! hmmm


----------



## nickamon (Jun 6, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Hell yeah! Giddy Up!!!!
> 
> Simone.


 
Luckily, Aldi sell strawberry chocolate bars...and Ritter Sport and Haribo and Toffifee (German sweets).


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Wasn't there a post on something similar a few months back.. no wait, that was an ice cream of some sort... you know what i miss in this country?
> 
> It's chocolate fish (or as we say in our native tongue choclate fush).
> 
> I also miss taties - which i guess are somewhat similar to toobs but you cook em yourself. Look em up on the net!


 
OOOO those fish are awesome..... slimy u can get them up here at some gourmet import shop


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 6, 2007)

What are the Aldi ones like?

Simone.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

chocolate fish!!! no thank you


----------



## nickamon (Jun 6, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> What are the Aldi ones like?
> 
> Simone.


 
Really nice! They're made in Germany and packaged for the Aussie market. I can't remember the brand name on the packaging, but they come in a blue cardboard pack - looks kind of like a family block, but with a line of choc bars inside.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 6, 2007)

I want a choo choo bar :cry:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 6, 2007)

lol nah they're chocolate covered marshmellow type stuff in the shape of a fish.... are they what u meant slimy??? cos my kiwi boss brings them in on fridays


----------



## falconboy (Jun 6, 2007)

Tasty Toobs have an 'odd' flavour about them I think.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh no, now i know what those choccie fish are.....my fave traditional lolly shop sells them in Berrima.

Simone.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

oh k... i thought they were like, trout dipped in chocolate or something... id back a kiwi to eat that anyway... lol


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh, i miss choclate fish too! and tatties were heaps good, we would cook them while on break at the cafe i used to work at.

Pineapple lumps, caramel chews, and grainwaves were tops in my books though


----------



## slim6y (Jun 6, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> lol nah they're chocolate covered marshmellow type stuff in the shape of a fish.... are they what u meant slimy??? cos my kiwi boss brings them in on fridays



Yeah that's them.. it's funny when you say to peopel about choco fish and they instantly think you catch a snapper and dip it in chocolate!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 6, 2007)

Laa Laa said:


> Oh my gosh, i miss choclate fish too! and tatties were heaps good, we would cook them while on break at the cafe i used to work at.
> 
> Pineapple lumps, caramel chews, and grainwaves were tops in my books though


 
pineapple lumps are awesome too.... i ate a whole packet last week .... it was thier fault for being soooo good....


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

UFO's .. they were yummy chippies...


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

oh pineapples lumps.. haha.. i'll fight ya for em spiral..girls fight.. watch out


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 6, 2007)

We once bought a 1kg box of them from Toms Confectionery Warehouse.
My teeth were so sore after that. 

My mum used to keep a bag of them in the freezer back home. Great midnight snack


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

ufo's??? what were they, i remember the name..


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

*hey Slim6y..*



slim6y said:


> Yeah that's them.. it's funny when you say to peopel about choco fish and they instantly think you catch a snapper and dip it in chocolate!



wot about toasties.. and umm buzz bars.. they are yumm.. miss them all the time..!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 6, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> oh pineapples lumps.. haha.. i'll fight ya for em spiral..girls fight.. watch out


 
IT'S ON!!!!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

eladidare .. they were UFO shaped chips and they were the first ones to come out in that burgery tangy flavour.. they were tops and i miss em..:cry:


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 6, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> wot about toasties.. and umm buzz bars.. they are yumm.. miss them all the time..!!


 

yer, all good too.

I think this is going to turn into a forum about how great all our kiwi food is.

Face it, our chocolate is better, and we have heaps better ice cream and chips too


----------



## tempest (Jun 6, 2007)

I went to get milk for work this morning and the person before me at the checkout had a packet of toobs in hand, so you can get them here too! I was thinking yum at the time too. I reckon they need to bring back the tomato salsa cc's though, they were awesome!


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah... how good were the tomato salsa cc's!!! great call tempest!


----------



## slim6y (Jun 6, 2007)

GRAIN WAVES.. oh my I'm moving back to NZ


----------



## tempest (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, I reckon they beat toobs.... I don't know if it's just me but I reckon things have changed taste-wise over the years. Fanta doesn't taste the same as it did when I was a kid and I don't think burger rings or toobs do either. Unless my memory has become a little hazy with the lapse in years since having them! Tomato salsa cc's though... mmmmm......


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

I bet not many of u tried these.. but about 12 months ago they started making different flavoured tim tams...
well one of these dangerous liasons(tm) flavour they made was chilli..choclate tim tams.. they were so amazingly good..u cood not stop eating them once they were open..
Who here tried them????


----------



## kelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone remember those sherbert packets with the two flavours and a little stick you could eat???
What were they called?


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 6, 2007)

When i came back from NZ at xmas, i bought a large suitcase full of chips and biscuits home. like 20 kgs worth, plus 10kg of Cookie time biscuits.
Toffee pops, munchoes, grainwaves, murphys thick cuts, BBQ Kettle fry...

so much tasty food

edit: perky nana, Flake noir, Moro, Pinky


----------



## slim6y (Jun 6, 2007)

Noooooooo Pinkies... feijoa... the real trumpets with rachel hunter licking the top off... hokey pokey... noooo wanna move home... can i smuggle snakes to NZ you reckon?


----------



## nickamon (Jun 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Does anyone remember those sherbert packets with the two flavours and a little stick you could eat???
> What were they called?


 
I know what you're talking about, but I'm having a brain fart and can't remember what they're called. :|


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 6, 2007)

Haha, i think kiwis back home would lynch you if they found out. They as a general rule, aren't very accomodating to reptiles.

current company not incuded in that generalisation.

For one, my dad is horrified i own them. Even more horrified that they can climb stairs as when he lived here for a while, he made sure he slept up a level sort of thing, so they couldn't eat him


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Does anyone remember those sherbert packets with the two flavours and a little stick you could eat???
> What were they called?


 

Is that the one with the foot lollipop?


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Does anyone remember those sherbert packets with the two flavours and a little stick you could eat???
> What were they called?


were they called lucky dips??? the stick was in the side and you tore the packet to get it out???
i liked them, but they are no tasty toobs!


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 6, 2007)

i found it 

http://www.sweetstall.com/acatalog/Sherbets__Crystals_and_Pips.html

scroll down to Double Dip near the bottom


----------



## tempest (Jun 6, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> I bet not many of u tried these.. but about 12 months ago they started making different flavoured tim tams...
> well one of these dangerous liasons(tm) flavour they made was chilli..choclate tim tams.. they were so amazingly good..u cood not stop eating them once they were open..
> Who here tried them????



OMG, hoppa they had what? I'm not a big chocolate fan but if I'd seen them, I would have bought them... YUM!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

*No Way...*



slim6y said:


> Noooooooo Pinkies... feijoa... the real trumpets with rachel hunter licking the top off... hokey pokey... noooo wanna move home... can i smuggle snakes to NZ you reckon?



no way can u smuggle anything into NZ..my mum got hauled off by customs.. cos this dog sniffed and sat at her handbag.. officer asks mum about food in there.. mum says no.. they ask about seeds or anything.. mum says no... they ask if there was food in there earlier .. mum says no... they take her handbag.. rummage rummage rummage.. find a bookmark.. haul her off to the little room.. and becos there was pressed flowers inside the bookmark all laminated in...sealed.. mind u.. she told them throw the bookmark.. its no big deal.. after scaring her heaps they let her keep the bookmark and catch the plane.. wow


----------



## Forensick (Jun 6, 2007)

cherry and chili were the bomb!!!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

tempest said:


> OMG, hoppa they had what? I'm not a big chocolate fan but if I'd seen them, I would have bought them... YUM!



i kid u not... they were available for only about 4 or 5 months.. i soooo want them back.. wanna petition..??


----------



## kelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Laa Laa said:


> i found it
> 
> http://www.sweetstall.com/acatalog/Sherbets__Crystals_and_Pips.html
> 
> scroll down to Double Dip near the bottom


 
DOUBLE DIPS!
Now they are great


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

agreed i used to eat those all the time as a kid


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

ok i submitted feedback to the tim tam makers.. saying im not happy.. they stopped making them.. i feel i have acomplished something great today...


----------



## major (Jun 6, 2007)

LOOOOOVE em...buy a packet every day


----------



## tempest (Jun 6, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> i kid u not... they were available for only about 4 or 5 months.. i soooo want them back.. wanna petition..??



I'll back you up  lol


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

i spose we better stop serial posting.. they shut down the pointless thread..


----------



## dragon_tail (Jun 6, 2007)

ok first off apple chips are still around and they are GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (and yes, that capitolised multi-lettered word IS indeed nessecary in this case!)

and tasty toobs are awsome, ate some last night- they too are still available in vic?!?! both in many many stores

oh and they still have tim tams in vic too, like 3-5 flavours of them!


wait a sec! i see a business op here! ok kiddies, ill supply you with all of your favorite treats, as much as you like! and in turn we can either work something out for python color forms that dont look as good in vic, or a small "administration fee"


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 6, 2007)

Laa Laa said:


> Haha, i think kiwis back home would lynch you if they found out. They as a general rule, aren't very accomodating to reptiles.


That's because New Zealand is like "Fisher Price - My first country". Everything is green, snow capped or beautiful and there's no dangerous animals!!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

But dragon tail.. do u have the chilli ones..???? if u do... i want them freighted.. please????
And lol @ womanator.. thats really funny


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 6, 2007)

Yummo, sitting at work currently enjoying my pack of toobs. I noticed this on the back of the packet as well. Might eplain what the petition achieved!!

P.S. Chilli tim tams rocked!!


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

NOOOOOO!!! "shakes fist at womanator"
damn you and your toobs!
precious toobs


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

apple chips dont exist here =( not where i can find anyways!, and they aren't gross, they're just dried apple =p


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

:shockmg now i see them i HAVE eaten toobs and i did not enjoy them


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

i dont think i've tried them toobs either.. but they look good...


----------



## horsenz (Jun 6, 2007)

bacon crisps.. mmmmmmmm


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

theres other toobs now???


----------



## pixie (Jun 6, 2007)

we sell toobs in lorne foodworks


----------



## nickamon (Jun 7, 2007)

Chili Tim Tams = meh. Specialist chocolate shops usually sell handmade chili chocolate, and that's the best kind, nice and spicy and sweet. 

PS: I can't believe we're still talking about junk food.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 7, 2007)

I can =D


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2007)

Does anyone remember the Hot Twistys..mmmmmmmmmmmm they were so nice i bought my local shop out of them.

Bring em back!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 7, 2007)

omg yes, hot twisties YUM


----------



## slim6y (Jun 7, 2007)

Georgie Pie - I miss Georgie Pie!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 7, 2007)

I must have been living under a rock - what the crap is a tasty toob?? :lol:


----------



## coxy (Jun 7, 2007)

toobs are mad my works vending machine has 5 rows of them because they keep getting sold out heaps quick. has anyone tried the new chocolate fling? there awesome


----------



## noni (Jun 7, 2007)

chocolate filling? that sounds pretty whack.

damn you peeps, its hard enough being pregnant and trying to be healthy without a 'best foods EVER' thread...

i'm gonna have to go to the shops at lunch for toobs and a chokito.

and did someone mention muncheros before? aw baby. 

what about those mexican shaker fries that maccas brought out years ago? mmm...


----------



## Matty.B (Jun 7, 2007)

kelly said:


> Does anyone remember those sherbert packets with the two flavours and a little stick you could eat???
> What were they called?



You can still buy them  they have them up at the local lollie shop mm might go up there now...


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 7, 2007)

noni said:


> chocolate filling? that sounds pretty whack.
> 
> damn you peeps, its hard enough being pregnant and trying to be healthy without a 'best foods EVER' thread...
> 
> ...


SHAKER FRIES.....YUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## slim6y (Jun 7, 2007)

I never got to try deep fried mars bars --- arrrrr... my heart.... just thinking about it raised my cholesterol 6 points...

In NZ you can get Speights Ice Cream (Speights is a beer, and a jolly nice one too).

But out of all things (and I love food here) I found chocolate just doesn't taste as good here. i find it to be 'sugary' instead of creamy. 

Import chocolate fish, grain waves, hokey pokey ice cream, caramel chews, munchos (hey didn't Mel Meninga used to advertise those?) .

Sorry bout the lack of toobs in my posts... Oh.. and Hells Pizza too... they're yummy and they advertise naughty things to!


----------



## jimjones (Jun 7, 2007)

lolly gobble bliss bombs lol


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2007)

OK what about when Samboy brought out all the flavored chips with an extra satchel of flavoring inside each packet.......mmmmmmmm salt and vinagar that would make your mouth water.

donk


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 7, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i want muncharoes back!!!!


 
I agree, bring back, Muncharoes..... yummmmm

Toobs are great, they have been back for a while now, . i love em , but have to say they dont taste as good as I remembered, . also they are smaller than I remembered, . or maybe its just cause im bigger now Lol...


----------



## Dragoness (Jun 7, 2007)

Slim6y,
Have to agree the chocolate here isnt the same, but then in america and canada its even worse!
My stepfather is from NZ, so dragged all us kids over ther regularly. That is where I discovered Hokey Pokey ice cream, I thought I was in heaven!!!!! Best ice cream ever!!

As for toobs, I havent eaten them since I was in school, might have to go and hunt for them now. I also have a thing for toffee apples (the stick form of lolly, not an actual apple covered in toffee) whenever I find somewhere that sells them, they suddenly stop, very frustrating. Ive taken to buying an entire box whenever I see them!

Cheers


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 7, 2007)

i'm so hungry =(


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 7, 2007)

womanator said:


> SHAKER FRIES.....YUMMMMMMMMMM


 


MMMMMMM, Shaker fries agggggghhhhh (homer noise)


----------



## slim6y (Jun 7, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> i'm so hungry =(



You netter wacth that flat tummy of yours (haha - sorry JK)

What about Pork Pies having the most kJ per any food available that was tested - one pie gives something like half of your entire daily energy requirements - we could run entire power stations off of pork pies!

I gotta find me some toobs... anyone know where I can get em from in Cairns?


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 7, 2007)

slim6y said:


> You netter wacth that flat tummy of yours (haha - sorry JK)
> 
> What about Pork Pies having the most kJ per any food available that was tested - one pie gives something like half of your entire daily energy requirements - we could run entire power stations off of pork pies!
> 
> I gotta find me some toobs... anyone know where I can get em from in Cairns?


-+------------------------------
If you get too desperate, I can post u a pack LOL


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I never got to try deep fried mars bars --- arrrrr... my heart.... just thinking about it raised my cholesterol 6 points...
> 
> In NZ you can get Speights Ice Cream (Speights is a beer, and a jolly nice one too).
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried Dove milk chocolate? Creamier than cadbury's.
I have some Belgian In-Laws, talk about Wow chocolate.
I'd love to try chilli chocolate, two of my favourite things 
Personally, I like Beef Jerky, put another 4kg of beef in the dehydrator last weekend


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

last batch of pork pies i made would vastly exceed that...

my grandfather likes the ones with the boiled egg in the middle


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Have you tried Dove milk chocolate? Creamier than cadbury's.
> I have some Belgian In-Laws, talk about Wow chocolate.
> I'd love to try chilli chocolate, two of my favourite things
> Personally, I like Beef Jerky, put another 4kg of beef in the dehydrator last weekend


 
Magg's,

i am a *huge* jerky fan, wheni lived in USA i hit a deer on my way to work so we put it in the van and took it home and made a truck load of chilli venicine (sp?) jerky.

the hotter the better 

donk


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

better than jerky, is this african dried meat, whose name escapes me....

it is actually HARD... and not as fatty, compared to most jerky's i've had

BITLONG!!!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2007)

Forensick said:


> better than jerky, is this african dried meat, whose name escapes me....
> 
> it is actually HARD... and not as fatty, compared to most jerky's i've had
> 
> BITLONG!!!!


 
Yeah ive had that i think its made from Camel, my GF thought i was eating a dog treat:lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

no its generally made from beef....
and when i make it its too spicy for dogs!!!

PM me if you want a recipe


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay, Georgie Pie was my fave place when i was like 5. i had a bday party there once in the one in Chch. I camped out in the playground thinking my parents would never find me.

And i am a new Hells Pizza fan, Had a HOT chilli one at xmas. MMMMM
Did you hear about the condoms they sent out with the ad for their Lust pizza? Big uproar

Also their white chocolate kahlua cheesecake was TO DIE for


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2007)

True Biltong is made from Game. Antelope, Zebra etc
I've got a nice recipe for it, not spicy though.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

Magpie, it is....
but given venison doesn't taste right....
and zebra is hard to find, beef is a moor comparable taste....

actually... i should try roo....
in salami roo tastes more like horse (what salami should be made with) than pork...
and its certainly gamier than beef....

only concern would be relative fat content... would probably have to thread pork fat through it


----------



## younge (Jun 7, 2007)

We just got a new consignment of Tasty Toobs here at work. 24 packs should keep me going for, I don't know, a week!!!!


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2007)

Roo goes crispy rather than chewy


----------



## slim6y (Jun 7, 2007)

Laa Laa said:


> Okay, Georgie Pie was my fave place when i was like 5. i had a bday party there once in the one in Chch. I camped out in the playground thinking my parents would never find me.
> 
> And i am a new Hells Pizza fan, Had a HOT chilli one at xmas. MMMMM
> Did you hear about the condoms they sent out with the ad for their Lust pizza? Big uproar
> ...



Yeah, I wasn't there for the condom add, but I was made very aware of it... silly churches... 

Well... us kiwi's aren't alone here!


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 7, 2007)

the only kiwi chocolate i have tried is whittakers peanut slab, yum!
ne1 had nestle club dark choc with cherry? prob my fav.
Red rock deli, sweet chilli and sour cream chips 
maccas hash browns, barbecued T-bone steak, greek lamb souvlaki and 
and and and and..... i love food!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 7, 2007)

whittakers make a family block with almonds too....


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 7, 2007)

well i got an answer about the chilli tim tams..
and it is bad news.. i have attached it for u all
BOOHOO


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 7, 2007)

Cheese and Bacon balls - I might have to go next door and get some. That the bummer with living next door to a mall - you spend all your money and get really fat!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 7, 2007)

maccas fries, popcorn chicken.
Mashed avocado w/ vinegar and a hot meat pie dropped in the middle YUM!!!


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

oh god...
a pie float but worse!


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 7, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> well i got an answer about the chilli tim tams..
> and it is bad news.. i have attached it for u all
> BOOHOO


 

What, no freebies for you taking your time to contact them?

How rude!!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey
i thought this was posted ages ago or something


----------



## nickamon (Jun 7, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> the only kiwi chocolate i have tried is whittakers peanut slab, yum!
> ne1 had nestle club dark choc with cherry? prob my fav.


 
Whittakers peanut slab for the win! And Nestle Noir cherry! The Noir caramel is good too. My favourite chocolate at the moment is Heaven chocolate-caramel.  

Chocolate obsession...it's probably a German thing.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2007)

jeramie85 said:


> hey
> i thought this was posted ages ago or something


 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=40490&highlight=toobs

donk


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is another snack based question:
Has anyone tried the new "Fling" chocolate bar? The ads are so persuasive and even make ME want to buy one hahaha


----------



## nickamon (Jun 7, 2007)

Ads for a new chocolate bar? Maybe I should start watching TV again. What's in a Fling bar?


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

I have no idea but the marketing team has done very well to make a vegan want one


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 7, 2007)

Nup my fave ad at the moment is the ANZ credit card recovery team. They are doing tea exercises and set one at the zoo. A Women plays a client who gets to close to a cage and a guy in the team dresses up as the bear. The guy in the bear suit grabs the womans handbag and then another member of the team blow darts him. Its very funny


----------



## Adzo (Jun 7, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Roo goes crispy rather than chewy



I bought some roo jerky from the supermarket,(big mistake). Tasted of plastic and texture of rubber.I love eating roo and jerky but this was foul.

I don't drink soft drink much anymore but I still think they should bring back *DR PEPPER*.It was the best! Chinotto is the only soft drink I touch.(Italian citrus cola)

And if you like chilli and chocolate there is a great place at Paddington in Briz that does handmade chocolates to die for. They are a little exy but worth it. I think its called Hot Chocolate Cool Coffee.
I've got my own recipe for Bittersweet Spanish Chocolate mousse with strawberry and chilli compote that sells really well when I put it on as a special.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

damn... that soulds gold....

any chance of sharing?


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Adzo said:


> I don't drink soft drink much anymore but I still think they should bring back *DR PEPPER*.It was the best! Chinotto is the only soft drink I touch.(Italian citrus cola)



DR PEPPER!!! Major points for liking that! Now THAT is something we need a petition for  You can still purchase it from selected English lolly shops but it costs like $3.00 a can.....probably because silly people like me buy it.

.....but CHINOTTO??? are you kidding me?
That looks and tastes like oil. Dirty, foul chinotto, I am ashamed.


----------



## Adzo (Jun 7, 2007)

Chinotto and bourbon(or vodka) is awesome! Its good by itself too. My mates call it "wog-coke" but i converted a few of them with the bourbon/chinotto mix.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 7, 2007)

Adzo said:


> Chinotto and bourbon(or vodka) is awesome! Its good by itself too. My mates call it "wog-coke" but i converted a few of them with the bourbon/chinotto mix.


CHINOTTO!!!!!!!! That's **** is the BEST!!! You have to get the good stuff though, there a few ****ty brands floating around.


----------



## Adzo (Jun 7, 2007)

kelly said:


> .....but CHINOTTO??? are you kidding me?
> That looks and tastes like oil. Dirty, foul chinotto, I am ashamed.



It looks just like coke or pepsi!

And Forensick...I wasn't going to share, especially not with another chef but it's too good to keep to myself.


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I cannot believe you people like Chinotto hahahaha!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 7, 2007)

Chinotto is divine......on the subject of jerky though there is one called territory jerky and its great.....not rubbery like a fruit roll up but nice and meaty like a shmacko 

Simone.


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

I seriously never thought I would meet someone that likes Chinotto...


----------



## wardy (Jun 7, 2007)

b000 we want samboys (H) the extra spicy 1s were you pour you own flavour packet in yehaaw that was the shiz


----------



## horsenz (Jun 7, 2007)

while we're on the subject of things that they should bring back, what about them spearmint things (like redskins but spearmint) they rocked!!!! i wish i could find them.... :cry:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

Adzo said:


> It looks just like coke or pepsi!
> 
> And Forensick...I wasn't going to share, especially not with another chef but it's too good to keep to myself.



the place i work at at the moment only serves marcs cakes.
so i won't use it at work...

so i'll probably play with it at home and make it vegan...
if it work i'll giv it back in vegan form


----------



## Adzo (Jun 7, 2007)

If you do make it vegan, I'd love the recipe. Though, how do you make a vegan mousse? I assume you mean no eggs or cream, right?

And what are Marc cakes? Is that like a fancy Sara-Lee?


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Go vegans!!
I don't think mousse is something you can actually convert to vegan though, due to needing the eggs and all


----------



## Adzo (Jun 7, 2007)

kelly said:


> Say *NO *to vegans!!
> I don't think mousse is something you can actually convert to vegan though, due to needing the eggs and all



Thats why i was asking. You can buy vegan egg substitutes but I've never used any before. As for vegan cream:??


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2007)

Adzo said:


> Thats why i was asking. You can buy vegan egg substitutes but I've never used any before. As for vegan cream:??


 
A "Vegan cream" sounds like somthing you might have to get from a chemist  

donk


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Hahaha twist my words Adzo!
Egg substitute....isn't very nice & I don't think it would airate the mousse like real eggs (if at all)


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> A "Vegan cream" sounds like somthing you might have to get from a chemist
> 
> donk



Oh & thanks donk, you're lovely :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 7, 2007)

actually its not that hard...
you lose some richness as the savyon is hard to do....

the whites come fine...
and i make vegan cream and yogurt already....

and kelly of all people should know how easy it is


----------



## Adzo (Jun 7, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> A "Vegan cream" sounds like somthing you might have to get from a chemist
> donk


You mean there is a treatment for them? About time!


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

All I know is, once I tried to make meringues with egg white substitute....It honestly was one of the worst things I've ever tasted.
I prefer to bake non vegan food for other people haha, much easier


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

kelly...
it can taste bad... but vegan chocolate is HEAPS nicer (hard to find one less than 80% cocoa) so it will be overpowered in a mousse.


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

mmm the more cocoa the better!
Here is a great website for vegan cooking:
http://www.veganchef.com/
Has lots and lots of recipes


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

hmphf!

that takes all the fun out of experimenting!


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

Ohh come on haha I'm sure your girlfriend will appreciate it!


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

why would she....

she has a chef in the kitchen that likes too play....

play means making things till i am happy....

and she has no objection to eating chocolate things that aren't "perfect"
-especially when half the time she can't tell the difference between "perfect" and a mistake


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

She's a lucky girl, I wish I had a chef to cook for me 
Unfortunately I'm not the greatest cook haha!


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

i thought all vegans had to be....
by neccesity!


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh well I suppose I'm alright, not very good at "inventing" new things though haha
Which is why I have to stick to recipes!


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

take 2 recipes and COMBINE!!!!!

make a strawberry mouse, a choc raspberry one!


----------



## Khagan (Jun 8, 2007)

I miss those meat pie and tomato sauce flavoured chips they had out at one point D: .


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 8, 2007)

When I was a kid (...all those years ago) they had Samboy's Salt & Pepper chips.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 8, 2007)

Khagan said:


> I miss those meat pie and tomato sauce flavoured chips they had out at one point D: .


YES......They were AWESOME!!


----------



## nickamon (Jun 8, 2007)

I just remembered something else that I miss - Banana Garry (banana milk)! Come back Garry!


----------



## angua21 (Jun 8, 2007)

you can still get banana flavoured moove


----------



## Hetty (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never heard of tasty toobs.

But Sara Lee used to have this really goof frozen danish thing, with cheesecake and cherries... god knows why they got rid of that


----------



## Hetty (Jun 8, 2007)

Just been reading back through the thread... and jerky! ew! seriously!

Kelly, the Fling bars are *really* good


----------



## Lozza (Jun 8, 2007)

tasty toobs are good..I havent seen them around here for awhile though
samboys chips were good too-specially tomato sauce flavour

did anyone have any of the magnum seven deadly sins ice creams? I really liked the john lemon one mmmm wish they still made them

other things I really liked that you cant get anymore were bubbleberry billabongs, westons lemon frosties and arnotts honey snaps  they always stop making the things I like


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Kelly, the Fling bars are *really* good


 
Really!! I'd suspected so haha but I'm a sucker for advertisments!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

omg does anyone remember pepper steak chips? they were so delicious


----------



## nickamon (Jun 8, 2007)

angua21 said:


> you can still get banana flavoured moove


 
But it's not the same! 

Garry > Moove. Oak > Moove. The universe > Moove. You get the picture.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought a packet ot Toobs in Coffs Harbour the other day..YUMMY. My all time favourite chips and on the pack it said BACK DUE TO POPULAR DEMAND......YAY i love my TOOBS


----------



## Hickson (Jun 8, 2007)

Forensick said:


> better than jerky, is this african dried meat, whose name escapes me....
> 
> it is actually HARD... and not as fatty, compared to most jerky's i've had
> 
> BITLONG!!!!



Franklins has some Biltong for sale - long strips of it and small chuncks. Beef, but just as chewy and quite nice. I got mine in Campbelltown.

I'm disappointed with the demise of Dr Pepper (and more so with RC Cola), but it's a shame A&W Root Beer never made it out here. Tastes great, if you like the sarsparilla/Dr Pepper type flavours.

So I have to content myself with Vanilla Coke. And thank God they got rid of Coke Lime and Pepsi Samba - they just didn't work!

One thing I liked when I was much younger - from NZ, I think - was Battleships.



Hix


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 8, 2007)

Hix said:


> And thank God they got rid of Coke Lime


omg yes, it tasted like coke and dish washing detergent!


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

Hix said:


> Franklins has some Biltong for sale - long strips of it and small chuncks. Beef, but just as chewy and quite nice. I got mine in Campbelltown.
> 
> I'm disappointed with the demise of Dr Pepper (and more so with RC Cola), but it's a shame A&W Root Beer never made it out here. Tastes great, if you like the sarsparilla/Dr Pepper type flavours.
> 
> ...




thrankfully i have about 8kg of it drying in my drying cubboard right now....

if you are gonna buy it tho, go to a market and find an afrikaan deli


----------



## kelly (Jun 8, 2007)

Hix said:


> And thank God they got rid of Coke Lime and Pepsi Samba - they just didn't work!


 
Coke Lime was fabulous, how can you say that!!!
You can still get Diet Coke with lime, which is a personal favourite of mine 


But we DEFINITELY need to get Dr Pepper back on the shelves!


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

i just take a dozen or so limes home from work each week...

keeps me going on gin...

white rum coke and lime is good too...

i didn't like the lime coke tho... i hate "synthetic" tasting flavours

you can find doc pepper occasionally at NQR


----------



## eladidare (Jun 8, 2007)

im a big fan of vanilla coke!
love the stuff!
mixes well with spirits!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 8, 2007)

L&P - from NZ!! Best stuff ever!!!


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 8, 2007)

Yer, L&P is pretty good too. but i like the yellow ice creaming soda you get in NZ more. a much nicer flavour than ice cream soda here


----------



## nickamon (Jun 8, 2007)

Biltong for the win! My mother-in-law makes it. 

Biltong fans will probably also like droewors (dried sausage).


----------



## slim6y (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> L&P - from NZ!! Best stuff ever!!!



Best mixed with bicardi or vodka 

Unbelievable drink then!


----------



## Laa Laa (Jun 8, 2007)

If you ever get the chance, try L&P with Southern Comfort. A very nice candy sort of taste that works well with the lemon


----------

